# Buckboard vs Morton dry cure



## arch_cpj (Jan 21, 2006)

Whats the difference between buckboard bacons dry cure and say mortons??????  I really like the Buckboard variety but am curious.


----------



## mikeold (Jan 22, 2006)

Arch,
The two cures do the same thing the difference is in the seasonings. I have used buckboard for the last 10 or 12 bacons. I ran out of buckboard cure and decided to pick up some mortons smoke cure at the local grocery and give it a try. I cured two bacons and they turned out good but for my time and money I'm going to stick to the buckboard cure. We like the buckboard flavor much better around here. Just our opinion, everyones tasts are different.

Mike


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just for curiosity's sake, what all is involved in the curing process? Inquiring, yet simple minds (mine) would like to know  :)


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2006)

Sam, here is the basic procedure for buckboard bacon:

Trim large areas of external fat from two boneless pork butts. 

Apply Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure and let meat cure in refrigerator for 10 days, turning over once after 5-7 days. 

Soak meat in cold water for two hours, then rinse thoroughly and pat dry. Tie with kitchen twine to achieve a good shape. Let sit at room temperature for 1 hour before smoking. 

Smoke at 200Â°F to an internal temperature of 140Â°F. 

Let cool at room temperature for 90 minutes, then refrigerate overnight. 

Slice to desired thickness and pan fry in a non-stick skillet.


----------



## brandx (Sep 15, 2006)

Dutch, I always though pork bellys was the cut to use for bacon. Does boneless butts give you as good a product as bellys? I would think the thickness would have an effect on the cure.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

brandx, I've known some folks to go as long as 15-20 days in cure. When I slice my BBB, I slice it about the same thickness as store bought thick sliced bacon. BBB is usually twice as wide as regular bacon so I only need 4-5 slices instead of 9-10 slices. :D I like my meat and I like bacon so buckboard bacon satisfies both those needs quite well.  You can check out High Mountain Seasonings HERE.


Enjoy!


----------



## brandx (Sep 15, 2006)

I might just have to try one of those butts for bacon. Thanx Dutch. I'm a good friend of the guy who owns the Sausage Source, www.sausagesource.com and his store is in the next town over. One of the lines he stocks is High Mountain. I have a running tab there just like some people have at the local bar so gettin spices and cures tain't no problem.
 "I only need 4-5 slices instead of 9-10 slices" I like that! Kind of a psychological thing. Tricking the body into thinking I cut my consumption of bacon in half. Like getting a pizza and telling the guy to only cut it in 6 slices cause I'll never finish 8.  :oops:


----------



## brandx (Sep 15, 2006)

Geez Dutch, I just looked in on the site I mentioned and right there in the describtion for High Mtn Buckboard Cure he recommends the same cut of meat that you use! I guess it pays to read sometime and not just look at the pictures.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

On a side note, I've used the BBB cure to make Canadian Bacon using a bonless pork loin.


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 15, 2006)

yo  all y'all,
o.k.----o.k.---
i have to find the pen,
an add another thing on 
the TO DO list.

im gonna hafta try the butt.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dutch,
     I've just recieved my shipment from High Mountain including some BBB cure. Just today, I bought a butt and plan to debone and start the cure on it tomorrow. However, you bring up a great question (at least in my mind). You said you also use the BBB cure to make Canadian Bacon with a pork loin. My question is how does it turn out. Does it taste like a different shaped butt bacon or does it have a distinct taste of it's own?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill, to me it has a different taste than the butt and with the loin being a leaner cut, it will have a different texture also.  But then I've been told that I have an "educated" palate.  I have a friend that's a Chef and he would "Here, Dutch-try this" on me and I could give him a pretty accurate list of his ingredients. He quit using me for his guinea pig cus I was able to duplicate or come mighty close in creating his "secret" recipes.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Dutch,
     I have the deboned butt (with the cure) in the frige now. I'll try the loin next.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Bill, Goodluck and we want to see the pics .. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 26, 2006)

Placed an order last weekend myself.  Got some BBB cure and 4 flavors of jerky :D


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 27, 2006)

Joe and Rodger,
      Thanks for the interest. I have had some problems with posting pictures on the forum but I'll try. I plan to take the butt off the cure on the 5th, smoke it on the 6th (of October) and slice it on the 8th (Saturday is football). I'll do pix and post them if I don't hit my retard factor. But based on what I have read on our fourm, I'm sure that I'm in for some great Buck Board Bacon..... you'll be the first to know.


----------



## ballagh (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought both today, got the buckboard for $4.19 at sportsmans warehouse, and the mortons at hy-vee grocery for $3.50  i am using the mortons on the slabs I got curing right now, and plan on getting a boneless butt in the next week or two to try the BB out.


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 13, 2007)

yo ballagh,
did you get tender quick or mortons sugar cure?????


----------



## ballagh (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL

I bought both of them to try out.


----------

